# Bands i've tried to get into but can't even though everyone else likes them.



## drewster (Jul 4, 2017)

Radiohead, Muse and Kasabian  for me.

Just don't see the big deal on any of them. Of course i'll singalong to Creep, Plug In Baby or Club Foot like the rest of them but just cannot get how they sellout stadiums. Each to their own of course. Anyone else feel the same or have their own list ??


----------



## DRW (Jul 4, 2017)

They are rubbish.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2017)

U2
Rolling Stones
Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 4, 2017)

Couldn't agree more on Kasabian & Muse. 
I'm not saying either are bad,but none of their songs do anything for me. 
Disagree on Radiohead tho.


----------



## medwayjon (Jul 4, 2017)

Mumford & Sons
The 1975

Urgh, can't stand them


----------



## andycap (Jul 4, 2017)

Oasis 
Coldplay
U2
Cannot understand the love for them,


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 4, 2017)

I don't mind some of U2's early stuff. 
Can't be doing with Bono tho.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2017)

The big two for me are Radiohead and Elbow....I just don't see it.....
Most bands/artists I can find something that works for me, even if it's one song,  but these 2  just baffle me...


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 4, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			U2
Rolling Stones
Bruce Springsteen
		
Click to expand...

Don't mind a bit of Bruce



andycap said:



			Oasis 
Coldplay
U2
Cannot understand the love for them,
		
Click to expand...

Got quite a bit of Coldplay.

Got a Prefab Sprout cd.... that was a huge mistake


----------



## Rooter (Jul 4, 2017)

S Club 7
Steps
Boyzone


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 4, 2017)

Imurg said:



			The big two for me are Radiohead and Elbow....I just don't see it.....
Most bands/artists I can find something that works for me, even if it's one song,  but these 2  just baffle me...
		
Click to expand...

Two of my favourite bands are Radiohead and Elbow......  I can kind of get people not liking Radiohead if people are expecting the Bends type stuff nowadays, but not liking Elbow?  Come on, that's not possible. Try this off their latest album and tell me I'm wrong.....

[video=youtube_share;itbryNslqu8]https://youtu.be/itbryNslqu8[/video]

As for me then to be honest, I kind of dismiss most modern bands as being derivative as I've kind of heard it all before. Fine if you are exposed to it for the 1st time I suppose but I can just hear lots of bands influences. I think I saw a video of The 1975 and thought they were dreadful. But that's probably because I'd heard that kind of thing done a lot better back in the 80s.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 4, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Don't mind a bit of Bruce



Got quite a bit of Coldplay.

*Got a Prefab Sprout cd.... that was a huge mistake*

Click to expand...

The first few songs off Steve McQueen are beautiful beyond belief. IMHO of course.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Two of my favourite bands are Radiohead and Elbow......  I can kind of get people not liking Radiohead if people are expecting the Bends type stuff nowadays, but not liking Elbow?  Come on, that's not possible. Try this off their latest album and tell me I'm wrong.....

[video=youtube_share;itbryNslqu8]https://youtu.be/itbryNslqu8[/video]

As for me then to be honest, I kind of dismiss most modern bands as being derivative as I've kind of heard it all before. Fine if you are exposed to it for the 1st time I suppose but I can just hear lots of bands influences. I think I saw a video of The 1975 and thought they were dreadful. But that's probably because I'd heard that kind of thing done a lot better back in the 80s.
		
Click to expand...

Sweet Jesus.....is that the best you've got?&#128562;&#128543;&#128540;
Sorry HK, I just don't get it....
But then you probably wouldn't get Halestorm, Shinedown or The Dead Daisies so each to their own&#127867;&#128077;


----------



## louise_a (Jul 4, 2017)

I ought to like Elbow but there is something about Guy Garvey's voice that I don't like.

I liked Yellow, but haven't cared for much of Coldplay since, I quite often go of bands when they become really well known.


----------



## richart (Jul 4, 2017)

Queen
U2
Stones
Oasis


----------



## xcore (Jul 4, 2017)

Ac/dc, coldplay, the killers


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Bon Jovi are far and away the most overrated pile of crap I've ever heard. To be fair to the op though I've never even tried to like them.

Only talking about this the other week, it's seems everyone has at least one supergroup they can't stand. Most being U2


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 4, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Sweet Jesus.....is that the best you've got?&#63026;&#63007;&#63004;
Sorry HK, I just don't get it....
But then you probably wouldn't get Halestorm, Shinedown or *The Dead Daisies* so each to their own&#62331;&#62541;
		
Click to expand...

From a very quick internet listen I came to the conclusion they are a diet Guns N Roses. So you are right


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 4, 2017)

Lord Rockingham's XI.


----------



## MarkE (Jul 4, 2017)

Queen & Guns n roses. Both front men make me cringe.
U2 obviously.
Radiohead, music to commit suicide to.
Most r&b superstars.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 4, 2017)

Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick and Titch


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jul 4, 2017)

Nirvana, U2, Oasis (and most of the Britpop bands), Take That (and the rest of the boy bands), Van Halen (saw them live supporting Black Sabbath in 1977, hated them that night and ever since). 

What I really don't understand is the modern "DJ" phenomenon (and i don't mean Chris Evans & co). How have they become "superstars" by playing other people's music? Is this the biggest musical con trick of all time?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2017)

Radiohead
Elbow
Coldplay
Ed Sheeran


----------



## GG26 (Jul 4, 2017)

Ed Sheeran 
Pink Floyd
Black Sabbath
Slipknot
Bon Jovi


----------



## StevieT (Jul 4, 2017)

U2 top my list. Honestly can't see the attraction to them.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 4, 2017)

Radiohead top my list. Followed by the Beatles and the Stones. Oh, and the stone roses. Happy mondays too. Depeche mode are another one. The more i think, the list is endless.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 4, 2017)

Metallica, awful sterile rubbish with the worst drummer in music.
AC/DC, generic hard rock blues crap.
Rolling Stones (as above without the "hard").
The Beatles, never liked em.

I have a big list mind, I could be at it all night


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 4, 2017)

Can't believe all the hate over Radiohead, they are superb.  Here, listen to this which I am sure will change absolutely no ones opinion. But I love it... 

[video=youtube_share;TTAU7lLDZYU]https://youtu.be/TTAU7lLDZYU[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 4, 2017)

Snow Patrol, or should that be Snooze Patrol.


----------



## Slime (Jul 4, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			U2
Rolling Stones
Bruce Springsteen
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same, but you can add the following;

The Beatles
The Who
INXS
Oasis


----------



## louise_a (Jul 4, 2017)

I have never got the DJs either, like you say mostly just playing other peoples music.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 4, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Can't believe all the hate over Radiohead, they are superb.  Here, listen to this which I am sure will change absolutely no ones opinion. But I love it... 

[video=youtube_share;TTAU7lLDZYU]https://youtu.be/TTAU7lLDZYU[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Well, I tried. It sounds like a 45 being played at 33... music to hang yourself by.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 5, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			The first few songs off Steve McQueen are beautiful beyond belief. IMHO of course.
		
Click to expand...

Just love Prefab Sprout - _Jordan: The Comeback_ and _Andromeda Heights_ are two of my ATFAs.

Most other bands mentioned I can agree with as to not really getting.

Then again - I never really got _The Stones_ first time round and most of _The Who's_ stuff was for someone else.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 5, 2017)

Another one here who doesn't get the superstar DJ thing.

Utter. utter, utter tosh!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Another one here who doesn't get the superstar DJ thing.

Utter. utter, utter tosh!
		
Click to expand...

And another. Fair play to them for convincing people to pay them big money for it though #emperorsnewclothes &#128513;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 5, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			#emperorsnewclothes &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 5, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Another one here who doesn't get the superstar DJ thing.

Utter. utter, utter tosh!
		
Click to expand...

I think the thing is with DJs is that you really need to be there to get it.  Not sure any of them ever claimed that it is an enjoyable experience to watch them do their stuff on TV/radio or listen to them as you would a 'normal record'.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 5, 2017)

Both OAP's but neither my wife or myself have ever have bought a Beatles record.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 5, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Both OAP's but neither my wife or myself have ever have bought a Beatles record.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, they haven't released any new material in 47 years, remixes and compilations aside.

I could never get into Beethoven personally &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Imurg (Jul 5, 2017)

Just to make everyone feel old.....
Soft Cell's Tainted Love was released nearer to the end of WW2 than today.....


----------



## Captainron (Jul 5, 2017)

I cannot stand R&B or Rap. You can list any artist that falls into that bracket and I would hate it.


----------



## Val (Jul 5, 2017)

When I was young it was Simple Minds, more recently it's been Coldplay


----------



## Duckster (Jul 5, 2017)

Coldplay.  Just can't stand them.  I simply don't get it.  How do they sell out stuff?  How??
The Smiths - full on music to slit your wrists by.
U2 (albums only, been watching them a couple of times and live they are actually an ok band)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2017)

Duckster said:



			Coldplay.  Just can't stand them.  I simply don't get it.  How do they sell out stuff?  How??
The Smiths - full on music to slit your wrists by.
U2 (albums only, been watching them a couple of times and live they are actually an ok band)
		
Click to expand...

Seen Coldplay live about 6 times now and their show is superb , such a variety of songs throughout the whole set that has the crowd on their feet

Their two headlines at Glastonbury where show stoppers.


----------



## Duckster (Jul 5, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seen Coldplay live about 6 times now and their show is superb , such a variety of songs throughout the whole set that has the crowd on their feet

Their two headlines at Glastonbury where show stoppers.
		
Click to expand...

Watched one of the Glastonbury sets (granted at home) and still just thought "meh".  Hold my hand up I thought U2 were going to be downright rubbish and only went due to getting a free ticket from a mate who couldn't go.  The live show was brilliant!  Don't want to be spending about Â£50 on a ticket to watch Coldplay not knowing if I am going to enjoy it though.

As an extra, went to watch Red Hot Chillis back on the Blood Sugar Sex Magic tour.  They were awful live.  Absolutely terrible.  Love the albums though.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 5, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I cannot stand R&B or Rap. You can list any artist that falls into that bracket and I would hate it.
		
Click to expand...

Do you hate this? Proper banger....

[video=youtube_share;Qh5WBegTy7M]https://youtu.be/Qh5WBegTy7M[/video]


----------



## Captainron (Jul 5, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Do you hate this? Proper banger....

[video=youtube_share;Qh5WBegTy7M]https://youtu.be/Qh5WBegTy7M[/video]
		
Click to expand...

It's absolute garbage! I putt better than they sound and that's saying something!


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 5, 2017)

Radiohead - Overrated claptrap
Queen - never really got them
Bon Jovi - meh !!


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 5, 2017)

Captainron said:



			It's absolute garbage! I putt better than they sound and that's saying something!
		
Click to expand...

Er, I've seen you putt!!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 5, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Er, I've seen you putt!!
		
Click to expand...

Yup. It is that bad


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Just to make everyone feel old.....
Soft Cell's Tainted Love was released nearer to the end of WW2 than today.....
		
Click to expand...

Noooooooooooooooooooooo . Tainted Love was the era of my early school discos. Marc Almond has a greatest hits album out of both his music and Soft Cell. I have it and it is brilliant, although my kids look at me strangely when I put it on. Well worth a few quid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2017)

In fact the original was released in 1964 by Gloria Jones for the Northern Soul scene at the time and the Soft Cell is merely a cover version. I have to admit, Soft Cell and Marc Almond are a bit of a guilty listening pleasure


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 5, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Noooooooooooooooooooooo . Tainted Love was the era of my early school discos. Marc Almond has a greatest hits album out of both his music and Soft Cell. I have it and it is brilliant, although my kids look at me strangely when I put it on. Well worth a few quid.
		
Click to expand...

Early school disco's?!? Were you a teacher back then?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2017)

Cheeky


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 5, 2017)

The band who win this category by a country mile for me are The Beatles. 

One or two good songs from such a prolific band? Not good enough.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Can't believe all the hate over Radiohead, they are superb.  Here, listen to this which I am sure will change absolutely no ones opinion. But I love it... 

[video=youtube_share;TTAU7lLDZYU]https://youtu.be/TTAU7lLDZYU[/video]
		
Click to expand...



Can't say i've ever tried to get into them , but Radiohead for me, garbage utter garbage. and this rubbish hasn't changed my mind


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Can't believe all the hate over Radiohead, they are superb.  Here, listen to this which I am sure will change absolutely no ones opinion. But I love it... 

[video=youtube_share;TTAU7lLDZYU]https://youtu.be/TTAU7lLDZYU[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Just listened to this ...................... excuse while I go and slit my wrists!
It's as depressing as The Smiths.

I'd sooner listen to my wife!!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 5, 2017)

People saying the Beatles probably weren't around in the 60s, I was never a massive fan back in the day, but hey did some brilliant songs and inspired many of the bands that came latter.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jul 6, 2017)

I should have added Michael Jackson and the Bee Gees


----------



## User62651 (Jul 6, 2017)

Elton John
Arctic monkeys
Muse


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 6, 2017)

Enya - bloody dreadful ....
sex pistols ... no thank you, I could do better one handed
cliff Richard ... makes me an atheist 
adaM Ant .. bloke has a problem apart from his whole catalogue being rubbish

I am at that age where most stuff now offends ... drum and base , garage, WTF has that got to do with music??


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 7, 2017)

harpo_72 said:



			Enya - bloody dreadful ....
*sex pistols ... no thank you, I could do better one handed*
cliff Richard ... makes me an atheist 
adaM Ant .. bloke has a problem apart from his whole catalogue being rubbish

I am at that age where most stuff now offends ... drum and base , garage, WTF has that got to do with music??
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm, I'd be interested in hearing the music one of your hands makes if it could create a song as visceral and powerful and Pretty Vacant.   In which incidentally the opening riff was stolen from SOS by Abba fact fans.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 7, 2017)

my list would be very long but an abridged version is 
U2
COLDPLAY
OASIS 
MUSE
and the real biggy for me is the fat ginger bint ADELLE cant stand her stuff at all.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 7, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			my list would be very long but an abridged version is 
U2
COLDPLAY
OASIS 
MUSE
and the real biggy for me is the fat ginger bint ADELLE cant stand her stuff at all.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure you had to resort to personal insults when referring to the only female in your list.  But hey ho. And at least spell her name right.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 7, 2017)

why would you try and like a band just for the sake of it.?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 7, 2017)

You may think that if so many people like a band over a long period of time that you are missing something and so try to listen to their music again. I tried listening to Pink Floyd when people made a fuss of their reunion a while ago. I tried, I really did but it was not for me. Sometimes you can see a film and think mmmeehhhhh but then catch it again on tv and you see things you didn't notice first time and your opinion can change.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 7, 2017)

Try as I might and even though I love rock & metal, just can't get into Led Zeppelin.
Also, when the first Stone Roses album came out, bought it as everyone raved about it - just not enough for me


----------



## the smiling assassin (Jul 7, 2017)

Thought the first two Coldplay albums were superb, 3rd was ok-ish. Since then I've found it very challenging to watch or listen to them.

Completely understand the Radiohead marmite response. Not sure they're really a band who could be categorised in this thread though - pretty clear not everyone likes them! My musical taste has pretty much mirrored their progression as a band- rarely listen to Bends or Ok now, whereas I could hardly get enough of them. Love Amnesiac and Kid A - not so much at first (in many ways these feel ahead of recent albums) ... Hail was a very slow grower on me, as has Moon. Limbs was decent but had a couple of ropey tracks. Rainbows is probably the best album IMO - maintains its intensity throughout spectacularly. I love the bands development, a band which is more an exploration of curious 'sounds' than just music.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 7, 2017)

the smiling assassin said:



			Thought the first two Coldplay albums were superb, 3rd was ok-ish. Since then I've found it very challenging to watch or listen to them.

Completely understand the Radiohead marmite response. Not sure they're really a band who could be categorised in this thread though - pretty clear not everyone likes them! My musical taste has pretty much mirrored their progression as a band- rarely listen to Bends or Ok now, whereas I could hardly get enough of them. Love Amnesiac and Kid A - not so much at first (in many ways these feel ahead of recent albums) ... Hail was a very slow grower on me, as has Moon. Limbs was decent but had a couple of ropey tracks. Rainbows is probably the best album IMO - maintains its intensity throughout spectacularly. I love the bands development, a band which is more an exploration of curious 'sounds' than just music.
		
Click to expand...

Great summary there. Totally agree they are marmite as to me the push boundaries as much as possible.  They can write 'anthem' type music if they want and probably could have had a very successful career rewriting The Bends, which is what most bands do, rewrite a winning formula over and over again, often to ever diminishing returns.  But they did not and they make albums that reward listening to them over and over again, you have to put some work in.  Not everyone is 10 out of 10 as if you are experimenting a bit then that will always be the case.  But to me Moon Shaped Pool is one of their best and is still pushing boundaries in what you can do in 'rock music', and not sure how many bands can say that after 20 odd years.

Just listen to True Love Waits off the Live album I Might Be Wrong which is a pretty standard anthemic guitar based song. Then listen to the version on Moon Shaped Pool a decade later which is a musically strange but ultimately beautiful reworking that I would argue no other band could have done.  

Plus they did one of the best bond theme tunes ever.  Shame they went for Sam Smith instead!! [video=vimeo;188651189]https://vimeo.com/188651189[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 7, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I tried listening to Pink Floyd when people made a fuss of their reunion a while ago. I tried, I really did but it was not for me. Sometimes you can see a film and think mmmeehhhhh but then catch it again on tv and you see things you didn't notice first time and your opinion can change.
		
Click to expand...

Dark Side Of The Moon and Wish You Were Here are the ones mate.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 8, 2017)

What's wrong with a sad song? 

Life's not all happy happy joy joy

Sadness and anger are very true and need to be conveyed 

Some of us need to hear music like this. None of the great poets or wordsmiths made a name by signing or writing about joy.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 8, 2017)

In my youth one band I just couldn't "get" was Kiss
What was that all about? 
Later on it was Snowpatrol, ( music to hang yourself to)

But then again I liked Blue Oyster Cult when nobody else did &#129299;


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 8, 2017)

My music collection is pretty much just soundtracks to games and anime themes...

Plus Studio Killers and Robert Miles


----------

